# Best way to install LED's in grille?



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello,

I was thinking of adding 2 LED's in the front grille of our 2001 Silverado. What is the best way to mont them to the grille. I assume it would be to use L brackets. Should I expect the LED to not sit completely straight once mounted due to the grille angles? Due to being so close to the head lights, is there a distance I should keep them away from the head lights - more towards center, or keep them as far apart as possible? Any tips would be appreciated. 

I realize these will not be affective while useing the plow, but there more for when the truck is in use for other "work" around the property. I am looking at either Strobes N More E4, E6's or Whelen Linz6's? 

Thanks - ChandlerArms


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

You should be able to hang them just behind the grill with standard L brackets. Just want to be sure to level them as you said. As far as being a certain distance from the headlights it really wont matter.


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Great thanks - Any suggestions which might work best? I kind of like the option of having split colors (Amber/clear) so the E4, or E6? Or solid amber (E3 or Linz6)? 

Will the bracket attach right on the grill itself, or somewhere on the frame. I do not want to "cut out" any part of the grille - so I hope the light will fit right between the slots and not be obstructed?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are going with a split you want a minimum of 3 diodes for each color so you want the E6s.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Just a heads up, you'll want to check on whether or not you can run white towards the front in your state as some states wont allow it. Dependent on how lenient a state is, here in Maine it would cost you $137 for the ticket. Just something to look into.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*grill led*

I mounted them outside the grille and used washers behind the grill to basically clamp it in place.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

My buddy glued his with that Hard as nails... Kinda funny but they're still on there even after 3 years of bad roads, plowing, and car washes... Im still amazed! (Watch tomorrow i'll get a call that they have just fallen off because I Typed this!)


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Not so much glue, but I was thinking of using the heavy duty 3M double sided tape (for outdoors) to secure an L bracket to the grill. I guess I won't know how it will end up until I decide on what lens and bracket I am going to purchase- gonna wait for SNM "black Friday" to see what goodies might be on sale!


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

L brackets or fab something out of sheet metal if mounting behind the grille. In front of the grille, clamp them with a piece of metal behind the grille.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

le4life;1515841 said:


> Just a heads up, you'll want to check on whether or not you can run white towards the front in your state as some states wont allow it. Dependent on how lenient a state is, here in Maine it would cost you $137 for the ticket. Just something to look into.


even on private property ?


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Spool it up;1517159 said:


> even on private property ?


Neg. Private property is excluded.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

crazyboy;1517134 said:


> L brackets or fab something out of sheet metal if mounting behind the grille. In front of the grille, clamp them with a piece of metal behind the grille.


This is a good option as well


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Question-

I plan on pre wiring the truck this weekend prior to installing the LED's (ordering Friday) since the weather should be good and I have the time.
I plan on a pair of SNM E4's (or something similar) in the grill. Should I/can I:

splice the two sets of wire to one set and run that single set of wire into the cab? 
If it comes with a "low power" wire, can I just cap it off?
Does the synch wire have to go into the cab, or can I connect them together near the LED's?

It would make it easier and less cluttered if I send 4 or 5 wires into the cab vs. 8 to 10?

I also plan on adding a par of LED's in the back window (again SNM E4's?) or in the rear crew cab door windows to give me some side exposure. 
Suggestions on what would be better? Rear, side? e3's or E4's?

Thanks and happy Thanks giving!


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Chandlerarms;1519238 said:


> splice the two sets of wire to one set and run that single set of wire into the cab?


Yes, just the +12v to the cab.



Chandlerarms;1519238 said:


> If it comes with a "low power" wire, can I just cap it off?


Yes



Chandlerarms;1519238 said:


> Does the synch wire have to go into the cab, or can I connect them together near the LED's?


Just connect the two lights together after programming.



Chandlerarms;1519238 said:


> It would make it easier and less cluttered if I send 4 or 5 wires into the cab vs. 8 to 10?


That's alotta wires!



Chandlerarms;1519238 said:


> I also plan on adding a par of LED's in the back window (again SNM E4's?) or in the rear crew cab door windows to give me some side exposure.
> Suggestions on what would be better? Rear, side? e3's or E4's?


Both is going to bring you closer to 360 degree coverage, not completely there though. However, I would worry about rear warning before side.


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Crazyboy!

So the ground, synch, low power can stay in the grill, while the power and flash pattern wire goes to the switch? Right now I do have a pair if SNM amber E series Hide-a-ways in the rear. Would that change your suggestion? Also, I do realize that with the plow on, the grill LED's might not be effective, but those will be more for "off season" during property clean up when the truck is in the street often.

Thx


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Chandlerarms;1519274 said:


> Thanks Crazyboy!
> 
> So the ground, synch, low power can stay in the grill, while the power and flash pattern wire goes to the switch? Right now I do have a pair if SNM amber E series Hide-a-ways in the rear. Would that change your suggestion? Also, I do realize that with the plow on, the grill LED's might not be effective, but those will be more for "off season" during property clean up when the truck is in the street often.
> 
> Thx


I wouldn't even run the pattern wire into the cab. Set your pattern with it and then cap it off, connect the sync wires, and find a ground near the lights. I'm not terribly sure what I would do with the other leds, if you put them in the rear window they will be blocked by anything in the bed.


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks! I think I will still run the "pattern" wire to the cab so I can change patterns, but that helps a lot! Not so much wire to run now.


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

ok - so I hope I have this right. I ordered 4 SNM E4's along with the brackets (all amber). Two will go behind the grille and 2 will go on either back side window (one each side). I already have a set of SNM HAW LED's in the back tail lights - Basically a 360 degree coverage. 

I plan on running the power and pattern wires to the cab and wire together the synch in the grille area. Find a ground somewhere close the the grille as well, and cap off the low power wire. I will do the same for the side rear lights. Ill also use loom where needed and solder the wires (vs crimp).

I already have a single switch w/momentary for the rear HAW's. I will add a double switch w/momentary to control the new set of lights individually. I figure I can turn off the grille lights if the flash back will be too much? 

I hope this will give me enough "notice" but not too much to wake up the neighborhood. I also think with this set up I have room to add. I might add front ambers HAW is the marker lights if needed??

Does all this sound right?


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Chandlerarms;1522043 said:


> ok - so I hope I have this right. I ordered 4 SNM E4's along with the brackets (all amber). Two will go behind the grille and 2 will go on either back side window (one each side). I already have a set of SNM HAW LED's in the back tail lights - Basically a 360 degree coverage.
> 
> I plan on running the power and pattern wires to the cab and wire together the synch in the grille area. Find a ground somewhere close the the grille as well, and cap off the low power wire. I will do the same for the side rear lights. Ill also use loom where needed and solder the wires (vs crimp).
> 
> ...


Sounds good,just follow the instructions for setting the patterns, and post a video when it's done.


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Well I think I know how to mount my E4's. I just need to find a bracket long enough. I have a perfect spot on my 2001 Silverado, but the SNM bracket is just a tad bit short so my LED falls right in the middle of a grille slot. I am looking for a "dual" bracket so I have enough room to adjust the LED up or down a bit. Does anyone have a good recommendation for a bracket that's at least 4.25 inches wide and at least 3 inches long? So far I think the Galls G4/G6 dual L bracket might work, but I want to see if there is anything else that might work?

As a back up, I would do something similar to what Blueline38 did in his thread????

Thanks


----------

